# Passing of Jim Krenov



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

for those of you who new him, My condolences. He touched many with his work and teachings, and will be sorely missed.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm assuming you are talking about James Krenov (sorry I have never heard of him referred to as Jim, but can assume he was called it). If he in fact died it is indeed a sad day for me. His work has inspired me very much and I have actually had the luxury of making a few inspired pieces. I have also read a few of his books. If there was anyone I wanted to meet in the industry it was him, and unfortunately I missed the opportunity. I hope to be as humble as he was. He will be missed.


----------



## dstenson (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Junior, I imagine you are at the inside passage school right now…that must make his passing have that much more impact. I would have loved to have met him, the closest I'll get is his books.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Devin, yes indeed it was an emotional day for Robert, his family , and even us students at the school.
we are fortunate enough to have his teachings, his books, and his work to inspire us.
James Krenov will be well remembered.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh wow, sad news indeed. what a year.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

A great craftsman will be missed…


----------



## daiku1 (Dec 31, 2007)

It seems like all of my favorites are gone now. We are so lucky to have Jim's writings. I re-read them often when I need a little boost or inspiration. He keeps me focused on excellence in many things.

I enjoyed the time I was able to spend with him a few years ago in his shop and in his home. My condolences to his family. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

One unavoidable fact of life is death.

Every one dies, but they can live on in what they did, what they taught, and what we learn from them.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

We should pray for His family and friends. Lets also remember him in our work. What a great guy. He sure started a wonderful school.


----------

